# Le sac de Peter Parker - The amazing spider-man



## Blouchoufe (1 Novembre 2012)

Salut !

Après avoir visionné le film The amazing spider-man je suis tombé amoureux du sac de Peter Parker/Andrew Garfield.
http://comicbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/spider-man-gear.jpg

Après des heures de recherche j'ai finalement compris que c'était un modèle custom. J'ai pu identifier le sac de base, un jansport Slacker
http://images-ff.asos-media.com/shmotterstorage/4276/large_ffcb300c-8892-43cf-8436-810a4075caeb.jpeg

J'aimerais bien lui ajouter des sangles comme dans le film. Si vous regardez attentivement, dans le film, les deux sangles se fixent sur la même attache, en "Y". Impossible de trouver un tel système sur l'internet. Tout ce que je trouve, entre autre sur ebay, son des sangles droites, simples.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de où je peut dénicher un tel système?
(J'vais quand même pas aller dépouiller la poussette d'un enfant )


----------



## Scalounet (1 Novembre 2012)

Spider-Man utilisait un skate-board ???  

Ah ben j'comprends mieux maintenant, mais un mythe s'écroule !! 


Désolé, pour tes sangles, mais je suis tellement déçu !!


----------



## Blouchoufe (2 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai que c'est assez surprenant Peter Parker en skate. Dans l'ensemble j'trouve que Andrew Garfield n'est pas un aussi bon Peter Parker que Tobey Maguire.
Par contre c'est un Spider-man excellent, de ce côté là j'adhère totalement, j'le trouve beaucoup mieux mis en scène et mieux joué.

Bref.
Toujours rien trouvé, je commence à désespérer.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2012)

Et pourquoi tu prends pas des sangles droites et tu files ça à une couturière ?
(c'est vraiment parce que je fais une pause que je réponds à ce post :rateau


----------



## Blouchoufe (2 Novembre 2012)

Je cherche une pièce comme ça:
http://parkerspov.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/dsc_0066parkerspov600x.jpg?w=470&h=216
Pour voir faire converger 2 sangles sur la même fermeture.

J'ai demandé à l'auteur de la photos et du blog où il se l'ai procuré; j'attend encore la réponse.

De mon côté j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons de mots possible, c'est introuvable.


----------



## ergu (2 Novembre 2012)

Les sangles au sac sont son prêt en ce aimé chant - du coup, ils gardent le secret de l'attache  en Y pour eux, les fourbes !


----------



## Blouchoufe (3 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Les sangles au sac sont son prêt en ce aimé chant - du coup, ils gardent le secret de l'attache  en Y pour eux, les fourbes !



J'suis vraiment désolé Ergu, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la première partie de ta phrase.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2012)

Les sangles aux longs dés,  
Violents de l'eau tonnent ..
Blé semons, 
Coeurs, 
Dunes,
Lents gueux, 
Heurts monotones .

T'es allé chez Décathlon ?


----------



## Blouchoufe (3 Novembre 2012)

Yep.

D'après les vendeurs, si j'en ai besoin j'dois acheter le sac complet. Ils m'ont conseillé de chercher sur internet...


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2012)

Tous des feignasses.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2012)

La solution de JPTK me sangle la meilleure. Quand aux boucles en tout genre il faut se rendre dans un magasin de couture / tissus etc etc...


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2012)

Blouchoufe a dit:


> J'suis vraiment désolé Ergu, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la première partie de ta phrase.



Lis la à haute voix !


----------



## Blouchoufe (5 Novembre 2012)

Hop! Merci à tous de vos réponses mais j'ai enfin trouvé ce que je cherchais!


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Quand je vois le sac, je me dis qu' en regardant du coté des SDF, ou en fouillant dans une poubelle... çà devrait pouvoir ce trouver...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2012)

Salut !

Après avoir visionné le film The amazing spider-man je suis tombé amoureux du boudin de Peter Parker/Andrew Garfield.






Après des heures de recherche j'ai finalement compris que c'était un modèle custom. J'ai pu identifier le boudin de base, une andouillette en fait






J'aimerais bien lui ajouter des sangles comme dans le film





 Si vous regardez attentivement, dans le film, les deux sangles se fixent sur la même attache, en "Y". Impossible de trouver un tel système sur l'internet. Tout ce que je trouve, entre autre sur ebay, son des sangles droites, simples, en X, genre: 






Quelqu'un aurait une idée de où je peut dénicher un tel système?
(J'vais quand même pas aller dépouiller la poussette de Hugh Hefner )



:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2012)

Tiens ?!...
Une backroom.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2012)

ca partait bien je trouve...

une jolie fille...
de la bouffe...

Et puis c'est le drame !


----------

